# Should I bin this?



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

I feel bad that I have bought a not good toy for my ham...A forum member has informed me that they're compressed saw dust with made to make them want to chew on it stuff, glycerin.
I did spend a good £6 on this from [email protected] and wonder if I can use it somehow like for outside world play time for Marble where I can lecture him on chewing such things but he can climb it as it is rough enough which is good for his mani and pedicure I've heard.
What do you guys reckon?

Here's the bridge in question:


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Or take it back for a refund if it’s not suitable/safe for hamsters?


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> Or take it back for a refund if it's not suitable/safe for hamsters?


It's been with my hamster for about a week now...And I don't think I have the receipt anymore...
It was on the tag saying it is suitable for hamsters but I was informed it isn't really because of what it's made of it isn't ideal for them to chew


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

So long as he's supervised and you can notice if/ when he's chewing it then I think that's fine. 

Regular sterilised rocks are as good for their claw length, some people even use bricks. No chance of chewing those!


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> So long as he's supervised and you can notice if/ when he's chewing it then I think that's fine.
> 
> Regular sterilised rocks are as good for their claw length, some people even use bricks. No chance of chewing those!


Where can you find sterilised rocks? Do I just sterilise rocks? Living in Brighton close to the pebble beach seems to be a very useful supply of such materials... XD


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Knighterist said:


> Where can you find sterilised rocks? Do I just sterilise rocks? Living in Brighton close to the pebble beach seems to be a very useful supply of such materials... XD


That's lucky! I get them off my partners Dad who's down near the beach!

I don't know how clean Brighton beach is so that might affect how you go about sterilising them but I generally give them a really really good scrub in hot soapy water then soak them in boiling water from the kettle a few times. Some people use bleach to kill off any stubborn bugs but I have a thing about bleach, hate it, and the beach I get mine from is clean so I don't see the need. Some people also bake them in the oven but depending on the rock type you can get ones that uh, explode? So I don't do that. The chances of a rock actually exploding in a normal oven are probably very very tiny but once that's in your head you can't forget it lol


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> That's lucky! I get them off my partners Dad who's down near the beach!
> 
> I don't know how clean Brighton beach is so that might affect how you go about sterilising them but I generally give them a really really good scrub in hot soapy water then soak them in boiling water from the kettle a few times. Some people use bleach to kill off any stubborn bugs but I have a thing about bleach, hate it, and the beach I get mine from is clean so I don't see the need. Some people also bake them in the oven but depending on the rock type you can get ones that uh, explode? So I don't do that. The chances of a rock actually exploding in a normal oven are probably very very tiny but once that's in your head you can't forget it lol


Hmm knowing Brighton through flow...I'd say chances are it's not the cleanest, but I think making rock soup and taking out the rock may be ok...=/ I am tempted to give it a try...


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Knighterist said:


> Hmm knowing Brighton through flow...I'd say chances are it's not the cleanest, but I think making rock soup and taking out the rock may be ok...=/ I am tempted to give it a try...


If you don't have an irrational phobia about bleach like I do that will probably sort out any nasties. Just make sure you soak it after to get the bleach off then.

I actually don't know how effective they are at keeping nails down tho tbh. All my hams have had rocks in and around their cage and some just seem to have really fast growing nails and some are never a problem. But it can't hurt to have them anyway!


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

Smolmaus said:


> If you don't have an irrational phobia about bleach like I do that will probably sort out any nasties. Just make sure you soak it after to get the bleach off then.
> 
> I actually don't know how effective they are at keeping nails down tho tbh. All my hams have had rocks in and around their cage and some just seem to have really fast growing nails and some are never a problem. But it can't hurt to have them anyway!


I have a small fear of it staying on and harming my ham :S so maybe just rock soup for me...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Here's a video explain how to choose and sanitise rocks and stones:


----------

